# RepRap 3d Printer



## jimdoc (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anybody here built one of these 3d printers? It looks interesting, and we should be able to get a lot of parts from old printers and other free stuff.

It looks like people are trying to recycle old plastics for use with these. I like that idea.
Maybe if they catch on it will give us more outlets to sell or give away our plastic.

http://www.reprap.org/wiki/RepRap_Options

http://planet.arcol.hu/

http://mendelmax.com/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=MendelMax

http://www.thingiverse.com/

http://www.contraptor.org/

http://wiki.hive76.org/MakerBot_3D-PO

Jim


----------



## micronationcreation (Jan 15, 2012)

Surely if a cnc router can carve/cut almost any material in 3d then these machines would have limited appeal?

A bit like inventing a tin opener that only works on dogfood.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2012)

micronationcreation said:


> Surely if a cnc router can carve/cut almost any material in 3d then these machines would have limited appeal?
> 
> A bit like inventing a tin opener that only works on dogfood.



Yes, but not everybody has a CNC Router, or access to one. It would be a good project for kids to get them away from the video games for a while. And if someone works out how to feed it granulated ABS, then it may help us that have too much plastic with no outlet for it.

Jim


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wasn't familiar with the RepRap but I know the MakerBot is very popular. I got to see one in action at the Maker convention they had at Henry Ford Museum here in the Detroit area a few months ago. Actually the whole Make Magazine website is a pretty great resource to see what other people are making and doing, obtaining parts/tools and information, etc. Here are a couple links if you're interested in taking a look.

http://kits.makezine.com/2011/11/14/makerbot-thing-o-matic-kit-with-stepstruder-mk7/

http://www.makerbot.com/

macfixer01


----------



## hyperdash (Apr 2, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Has anybody here built one of these 3d printers? It looks interesting, and we should be able to get a lot of parts from old printers and other free stuff.
> 
> It looks like people are trying to recycle old plastics for use with these. I like that idea.
> Maybe if they catch on it will give us more outlets to sell or give away our plastic. black printer ink
> ...





> RepRap is one such project that aims to introduce FOSS compatible 3D printing in the open source platform. The MarketBot 3D printer is one such printer.


 this got me confuse, could someone explain this on a simpler form?


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 2, 2012)

FOSS is Free and Open Source Software;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_Open_Source_Software

The other links explain the rest.

Jim


----------

